# [xcache 2.0.0 + php 5.4] impossible de vider cache ?

## ibasaw

Hello,

J'essaye de vider le cache dans l'amin avec les boutons clear, et il se passe rien....

Je me dit que je vais installer xcache 2.0.1 mais je ne le vois pas, je unmask =dev-php/xcache-2.0.1, je ne le vois toujours pas...

Comment je fais pour emerger xcache 2.0.1 ?

A ++

----------

## DuF

 *ZuckBin wrote:*   

> Hello,
> 
> J'essaye de vider le cache dans l'amin avec les boutons clear, et il se passe rien....
> 
> Je me dit que je vais installer xcache 2.0.1 mais je ne le vois pas, je unmask =dev-php/xcache-2.0.1, je ne le vois toujours pas...
> ...

 

Bonjour,

Pourrais-tu être plus précis concernant ton problème, de quel "admin" parles-tu ?

Pour xcache-2.0.1, avec emerge --autounmask-write ça devrait se faire tout seul.

@+

----------

